

French president pushing homework ban as part of ed reforms - stfu
http://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs/answer-sheet/wp/2012/10/15/french-president-pushing-homework-ban-as-part-of-ed-reforms/

======
btilly
See <http://www.alfiekohn.org/books/hm.htm> for support for this idea.

According to current research, the result of more homework is increased
conflict in the home over doing homework, and increasing correlation between
the education level of the parents and performance of children.

To first order, the gains in learning among those whose parents are
sufficiently educated to help their children are offset by the negative
effects of incorrect practice on those whose parents are unable to help
competently.

According to the statistics, if we got rid of homework for elementary school
kids the result would be to have happier households and a more equitable
society. I'd be for that, even though my children are probably helped more
than hurt by homework.

I'll check in on this discussion after I help my grade 2 son with his nightly
homework routine...

------
bediger4000
This would _never_ fly in the USA - homework is part of the educational
ideology here, facts or no facts supporting homework.

I'm fascinated that a head of state would be able to propose this. It really
would be tantamount to insurrection to propose this in the USA.

~~~
Shivetya
I am not, did you see his reason?

Fairness. Really, his claim is that since not all children have parents at
home to help with homework that it is not fair.

As if education was being dragged into the ground over fairness as it is, he
wants to double down. I understand in France their school week is four days
and he wants to bump it a half day, but fairness?

Why not just artificially raise the scores of the disadvantaged instead and be
upfront about it. If he thinks homework is the problem then he truly is a
politician.

------
bsaul
I'm french and i learned about this reform here, so don't believe that this
reform is widely discussed in France yet. It's probably still just a project.
I'm pretty sure it will be very opposed in France too.

